# Zucchini casserole - Mother's Day Special



## thenamesdave (May 7, 2011)

I grew up with this recipe and love making it to this day.  My mom introduced me to it, and I want to pick up the phone and call her whenever I make it.  Give it a try.  

Ingredients:
3 medium unpeeled zucchini, ends trimmed, grated or pureed in a food processor
1-1/4 cups pancake mix (or 1-1/4 cups flour and 1 tablespoon softened butter)
1/2 medium onion, grated or pureed in a food processor
3 cloves minced garlic
1/4 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese, plus more to top the dish
4 large eggs
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon hot sauce, any variety, optional
1/2 cup shredded white cheese (mozzarella or provolone work fine), plus more to top the dish
1/4 cup bread crumbs to top the dish, plus more if it's necessary to dry the batter

Yield: 8 servings

1. Preheat oven to 350 F.

2. Have ready a greased, ovenproof casserole dish.

3. Combine the zucchini, garlic, onion, initial measures of cheese, and pancake mix.

4. In a large measuring cup, whisk together the eggs, oil, and hot sauce.

5. Add to the zucchini mixture and mix well to combine.

6. Season with salt and pepper.

7. Spread the mixture evenly in the casserole dish and top with more cheese (lots!) and the bread crumbs.  (Note: the bread crumbs can be used to dry the batter if it seems too runny.)

8. Bake for 30 to 35 minutes on center rack until the edges are just lightly browned and the casserole is slightly puffy.

9. Remove from oven and preheat the broiler to high.

10. Broil the casserole for 60-90 seconds until the top is golden brown and bubbly all the way across.

11. Cut into squares and serve hot.

Note: The casserole will fall once cooled but can be effectively reheated and is still delicious the next day or up to three days later. To reheat, cover loosely with aluminum foil and bake for 20 to 25 minutes at 325 F.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 8, 2011)

Recipe looks great, will definately try it.

Thanks
Josie


----------



## spork (May 8, 2011)

I'm not very good with the oven, but I think I can do this.  Looks like a basic recipe that you can change up, too, with other ingredients and flavors.  I'll give it a try.  Thanks!  If it turns out good, I'll email my mother the recipe.


----------



## thenamesdave (May 8, 2011)

spork said:


> I'm not very good with the oven, but I think I can do this.  Looks like a basic recipe that you can change up, too, with other ingredients and flavors.  I'll give it a try.  Thanks!  If it turns out good, I'll email my mother the recipe.



It's basic, but there's lots of room for tweaks and tastes.  I definitely recommend it even if you're not so comfortable with the oven.  The recipe also allows you to make it hotter or tamer.  The eggs are a great vehicle for the heat.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## simonbaker (May 8, 2011)

thenamesdave said:


> I grew up with this recipe and love making it to this day. My mom introduced me to it, and I want to pick up the phone and call her whenever I make it. Give it a try.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 medium unpeeled zucchini, ends trimmed, grated or pureed in a food processor
> ...


 
Yummy...
Sounds like a great idea for sunday brunch.


----------



## letscook (May 9, 2011)

This the favorite in my family -- Will have to try yours thanks

*Zucchini Casserole

*Saute Together until softened and then remove from heat
6 cups thin sliced zucchini
1 cup chopped onions
1 stick of butter (or margerine)
Add to vegtable mixture :
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup as is from can 
(cream of celery, cream of chicken will work also)
1 cup shredded sharp cheese (Xtra sharp good also ) 
Mix together (not according to pkg directions)
stove top stuffing mix for chicken or turkey and the seasoning pkg together. 
(nothing else - you are just using the dry bread and sesonings)
Note: Depending on if you buy stove top brand or a store brand the seaoning package might already be mix in 
place 1/2 of the stuffing mix in bottom of a casserole dish
add the vegtable mixture
top with remaining stuffing mixture
Bake 350 20 - 30 min uncovered


----------

